# Spay Incontinence...



## Homesteader333 (Apr 29, 2014)

My little rott-dobie mix has quite a few problems, but so far the worst is the continuous peeing everywhere! How do you deal with this? We have tried giving her the pills that the vet gave us, but they only work for a few weeks and then they won't work for several months. Are there any natural remedies or ways to lessen the pee everywhere? It's so bad that the whole house smells like urine. Rehoming is not an option. Neither is euthanasia. Thanks everyone!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Go to the healthfood store, look for "Female Kidney" or "Female Urinary", "Female bladder" pills that contain at least Cornsilk, Urva Ursa, horsetail, marshmallow in their ingredients.

Start with the lowest dosage, then build up until peeing is controlled and then REDUCE dosage to a level where peeing is controlled with pills maybe one a day or one every other day. I think that it would not hurt to take her off the pills for a week every month....even though these are herbs, they may be able to cause damage if given every single day for the rest of her life.

Mon...ps...a cranberry pill likely wouldn't hurt to start with! She may have an infection.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Just like with helping a child stay dry through the night, you can regulate the water intake... and time the meds- we have ours on Proin (not a fan of meds, so I will look into the natural alternative version above)
I toilet her in the AM, we take a walk, she drinks a bunch of water, I go to work but come home at lunch to toilet her again, and give her her Proin -- (this helps her bladder tighten so that it doesnt "release" as she naps during the day) she has water during the day, I come home @ dinner time, walk , water, and then its pulled for the night....
(she eats in the Am while I shower)...
this is my town schedule, she mostly outdoor at "home" in the country.... so yeah, the dog beds/ blankets smell like pee.... we wash them a few times a week...


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

I would get a second opinion on it being spay incontinence, this sounds like a very extreme case if it is. Did they rule out infections?


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

UTI is one possibility and food allergy be a 2nd....from a food allergy in my dog's case. The vet was recommending that I get her spayed. I was like, "Uhhhh.....no!" After she had her first heat, the problem basically went away along with a food switch and time management and antibotics.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

frogmammy, thanks for that info....someone gave me a pug and I have discovered that she also cant make it thru the night without peeing a bit.....

she was recently spayed; have to visit vet again, I guess, to rule out infection, but I dont think she has infection.


----------



## Homesteader333 (Apr 29, 2014)

Well her whole uterus was removed...


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

well, maybe it was just being new here....made it thru the night dry.
Other dogs that have come here new also had trouble first night or two, then everything was ok.


----------



## Homesteader333 (Apr 29, 2014)

The thing is she has been leaking for almost a year now. She is special, that's for sure.&#128517;


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

I had good luck with this product - http://www.homeopet.com/leaks-no-more

However, my dog was older when the leaking started, 10ish or so, I don't remember for sure. I also made her diapers that velcroed on and were very easy to remove. She wore those indoors a lot, especially at night. The diapers were made from old prefold cloth diapers I had laying around with a waterproof layer on the outside. I don't have them around anymore or I'd take a pic for you.


----------



## Homesteader333 (Apr 29, 2014)

thermopkt said:


> I had good luck with this product - http://www.homeopet.com/leaks-no-more
> 
> However, my dog was older when the leaking started, 10ish or so, I don't remember for sure. I also made her diapers that velcroed on and were very easy to remove. She wore those indoors a lot, especially at night. The diapers were made from old prefold cloth diapers I had laying around with a waterproof layer on the outside. I don't have them around anymore or I'd take a pic for you.



Thanks I will be sure to check it out. Those diapers sound like a good idea, but I fear she will just chew them off. Guess I could atleast try...


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Another thought, before I found the homeopet stuff, I got her a bed of her own for every place that she hung out with me, the living room, the bedroom, etc. If I was going to be in that room for very long, she had to go lay on her bed. That kept things contained to easily washed areas. Also, I had no carpet, which helped A LOT!!


----------



## Homesteader333 (Apr 29, 2014)

Haha same here! We have no carpet downstairs and we have a small are where we lock her up at night with her own blanket to pee on. We wash that regularly. And in the living room she has a nice big mattress that was meant for her and the other two dogs, but they refuse to touch it because of the smell. We have a water tight cover on it and wash that often as well. The other dogs can lounge on the couch because they can hold in their pee. Everyone is happy. The smell is just rancid! Haha


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

yes Homesteader333, I know what a spay entails.....


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

Frogmammy-- do those cranberry pills help clear up a uti?
Asking because I'd rather do that (dont know if it is that or not; am never successful in trying to catch pee in a jar while dog urinates) and not waste vet's time or mine, if that is the main way they know if it is urinary stuff.
I have a poodle who sometimes pees in her crate overnight.
Not always. I do check every day, or most days. (the blanket in the crate, I mean)
Do cranberry pills help flush it away?

yes, my dog is worth the money, but sometimes the time it takes to go there is the hardest thing ....(and no I am not made of money)


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Yes, they will help clear up an infection. I drink cranberry juice but dogs are SO not into that! The herbs in the other things I mentioned will help too, but cranberry is the "go to" for infections.

I use a soup ladle, sometimes duct taped to a stick, to get urine samples. It's not easy, but is easier than trying to catch urine with a jar!

Mon


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2014)

Homesteader333 said:


> My little rott-dobie mix has quite a few problems, but so far the worst is the continuous peeing everywhere! How do you deal with this? We have tried giving her the pills that the vet gave us, but they only work for a few weeks and then they won't work for several months. Are there any natural remedies or ways to lessen the pee everywhere? It's so bad that the whole house smells like urine. Rehoming is not an option. Neither is euthanasia. Thanks everyone!


I currently have a Doberman that had UI and years ago had a Rottweiler with the same. The Rottweiler I had spayed at 4 years old. About 6 months after she started with heavy UI. My Doberman was spayed when she came to me from a rescue 6 years ago. My biggest recommendation that will help is to completely remove kibble and place her on a 100% raw diet. This will be your biggest impact. I also gave a slice of bread soaked in Apple Cider Vinegar daily for the first week. It quickly stops the leaking but not immediately. It may be 2-3 weeks before you forget you haven't cleaned up her bed for a while. Cornsilk available in capsules at your pharmacy I have also heard will work.

Good luck. I know what it's like to clean up after large dogs every day and have to wash their rears. 

Please feel free to PM me with any questions. The vet pills in my experience will not work. I do have friends that are vets and years ago worked at a few small animal clinics.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

Davstep a slice of bread soaked in vineagar? How did you get dogs to eat it?

I feed my dogs raw (until I run out/cant find any affordable food, then overpriced highly rated grain free kibble) and the one who 'leaks' sometimes, am not sure if it's just because she was busy 'goofing off' at the 10pm potty time, and didn't bother peeing, or if she has an issue with spay incontinance.....


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2014)

sherry in Maine said:


> Davstep a slice of bread soaked in vineagar? How did you get dogs to eat it?
> 
> I feed my dogs raw (until I run out/cant find any affordable food, then overpriced highly rated grain free kibble) and the one who 'leaks' sometimes, am not sure if it's just because she was busy 'goofing off' at the 10pm potty time, and didn't bother peeing, or if she has an issue with spay incontinance.....


My dog just ate it slowly but never refused it. Make sure it is apple cider vinegar. I didn't think she would eat it either.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

My daughter has a dog with spay incontinence. Her dog is on Proin and was still really bad. She experimented with her dog's diet and finally found something that seems to help. One other thing that helps a lot is that the dog spends her days with friends (when my daughter is working) that take her out a LOT and give her treats when she really does go pee. She's not bad a all atm. I'm sorry I don't have a lot of details, but she gets Proin, some other (possibly herbal) treatment, special dog food, her own water proof beds, lots of "exercise" and is finally pretty much under control. We got her at age 1 and she started a few months after that. She's 9 now. Good thing she's a lovely sweet dog.


----------

